# I guess there nothing wrong with...



## NissanNewb2005 (Apr 4, 2004)

...Boosting on a 120,000 mile KA right? i mean, that is a lil steep, but what do you guys think? 

I was thinking just do it up a lil with new gaskets, rings, maybe some berrings just to make it a lil younger again, heh.


~Mike


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

search fool.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think thats a lil too high i would rebuild.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Run it in a tough bath of seafoam for awhile, then boost. Clean the bastard out, and concentrate on unclogging your oil squirters which tend to get clogged in high-milage motors.

Give it some tough love! If it wont stand up to it, then it shouldnt have been boosted anyhow.


----------



## DriFt (Mar 26, 2004)

thats alot of miles


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

DriFt said:


> thats alot of miles


wow....you are a freaking genius.....ass...


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> wow....you are a freaking genius.....ass...


That isn't neccessary....Being a dick to "Mr. State the Obvious" isn't gonna help anyone...

-Alex B. :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

are you a mod too?? i swear, we got like 10mods in the 240 section 

i would recommend a rebuild.. boosting at 120k is definately possible but it is a risk. if u boost at 120k, something's gonna go sooner or later. just take care of it now and save urself some trouble


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

someone once said to me if your going to boost a hi mileage car then you need to look at as if you were going to rebuild boost and be ready to rebuild or rebuild and boost just as long as you know your going to do when is up to you


----------

